# NREMT Paramedic Has ANYONE passed with 150?



## Hoofguy (Aug 7, 2009)

Has anyone gotta 150 questions and passed? I haven't been able to find anybody that has.. 

I still haven't gotten the results yet, as a matter of fact I just got home but I"m having that "you failed" gut feeling and not hearing any good news about that many question..


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 7, 2009)

Was your last question right or wrong?


----------



## Hoofguy (Aug 7, 2009)

I got it correct however isn't 150 the max? So it really wouldn't matter would it?


----------



## Hoofguy (Aug 8, 2009)

Well still no results.. Very annoying when most times I see people get them the next day, oh the agony. I know I most likely failed with 150 questions but I just want that closure and conformation so I can gear myself back up for another attempt.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Aug 8, 2009)

I am not sure, but the test is not based upon number of questions but rather the weight (difficulty) of each question. As there is not a percentage per say either, unlike what others may say or posts one are not sure on what number they had finished at or if the last answer was correct or not (unless they purposefully missed it). What many do not recognize there is a percentile that are pilot/test questions to see what might be good questions on the next year test. 

If you completed your test after 1300 hrs (EPT) then it is posted the next day unless it is a week-end. Most of the test results are posted within 24-48 hrs except holidays and week-ends. 

I personally do doubt that a 150 question is capable of passing, as that number is extremely high and would indicate lower weighted questions were used. 

R/r 911


----------



## Hoofguy (Aug 8, 2009)

Thank you RR that makes sense... I guess my weekend will be spent all freaked out lol


----------



## Hoofguy (Aug 10, 2009)

Paramedic Application Summary:
	Application Confirmation ID:	200910XXXXX
	Application Created:	7/22/2009 5:23:00 PM (CST)
	Exam Date:	8/7/2009 (CST)
	Results Date:	8/10/2009 (CST)

Examination Scored

Congratulations on successfully completing the cognitive portion of your EMS certification.

To obtain national registration, it is also necessary to successfully complete a psychomotor (practical) examination.


At 150 and a pass... One more step, practical time


----------



## Ridryder911 (Aug 10, 2009)

Hoofguy said:


> Paramedic Application Summary:
> Application Confirmation ID:	200910XXXXX
> Application Created:	7/22/2009 5:23:00 PM (CST)
> Exam Date:	8/7/2009 (CST)
> ...



Congrat's ! I have to admit, you are the first I have seen with that high of a number. You might have had many pilot questions within it also. 

R/r 911


----------



## Hoofguy (Aug 10, 2009)

Well I'll tell you this... If those questions were pilot questions they need to throw them out, because there were some really messed up ones in there.. ^_^

Just glad that's over with now I'm good until I start Nursing next fall..


----------



## Porky1 (Aug 12, 2009)

I have had several students recently that had around 150 and passed. But have also had some that had around 150 and failed. Numbers don't mean a thing.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Aug 12, 2009)

Porky1 said:


> I have had several students recently that had around 150 and passed. But have also had some that had around 150 and failed. Numbers don't mean a thing.



Dahhhh Dawww  ! Exactly, as no one knows the weight of the question and how many pilot questions they recieved. *Hence the reason of this thread is worthless*!


----------



## Porky1 (Aug 12, 2009)

Might be a little harsh to say worthless. It DOES point to the fact that so many have so many misconceptions about National Registry. That might be an interesting thread to start and maybe clear up some confusion, rumors and myths.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Aug 12, 2009)

Porky1 said:


> Might be a little harsh to say worthless. It DOES point to the fact that so many have so many misconceptions about National Registry. That might be an interesting thread to start and maybe clear up some confusion, rumors and myths.



Unfortunately, one of the reasons of failure is not thoroughly reading the question or exploring for the right answer. As in this topic has been discussed thoroughly as I have posted continuously upon the NREMT and associated real facts and myths, for over a year. 


http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=9056

Harsh.. not really, no wonder why the passing rate is at 67% on basic and 64% on Paramedic.... What else would one expect? 

R/r 911


----------



## Bluestar (Aug 17, 2009)

I passed mine with 150 questions...and i know another in my class passed with 150. I was in Porky1's class that just finished up last week.


----------



## GonnaBeEMT (Aug 18, 2009)

I was so frustrated by the end of my medic test that I couldn't tell you what number it stopped on ...... but I passed first try.  Whatta relief


----------



## NorCalMedic (Aug 18, 2009)

I think i got up to about 147.. and i passed the test. I wanna say the max is `180 im pretty sure...


----------



## Ridryder911 (Aug 18, 2009)

NorCalMedic said:


> I think i got up to about 147.. and i passed the test. I wanna say the max is `180 im pretty sure...



Actually, there is a limit but one cannot inform because there are pilot study questions one will not know if they are real or not. 

R/r911


----------



## 4mysins (Aug 24, 2009)

Throw me in there too. I had 150 questions. with a TON I repeat a TON of pilot questions. I went in at 0822 and came out at 1031. I was pissy by the time I got to question 131. I figured I had failed it but I received an email that day stating that I passed.  Some of my pilot questions where so far fetched I am still looking for the answer. LOL


----------



## Porky1 (Aug 25, 2009)

Sorry folks but there isn't anyway to know what are the pilot questions.


----------



## laura_s (Aug 26, 2009)

i took my test yesterday and did over 120 questions and when i left i didnt feel to good about it and i guess i just knew i would fail it..and i did fail the first time soo now i got about 2 weeks to study my but off and try again..:sad:


----------



## firemedic811 (Jan 9, 2013)

Ridryder911 said:


> I am not sure, but the test is not based upon number of questions but rather the weight (difficulty) of each question. As there is not a percentage per say either, unlike what others may say or posts one are not sure on what number they had finished at or if the last answer was correct or not (unless they purposefully missed it). What many do not recognize there is a percentile that are pilot/test questions to see what might be good questions on the next year test.
> 
> If you completed your test after 1300 hrs (EPT) then it is posted the next day unless it is a week-end. Most of the test results are posted within 24-48 hrs except holidays and week-ends.
> 
> ...




reply: Firemedic811: You are totally wrong and you make no sense at all.  I passed at 150 and so did six others in my class.  Only one class mate made it to 150 and failed.  Believe me the questions were far from lower weighted! Make sure you know what you are talking about before you give someone advice!


----------



## firemedic811 (Jan 9, 2013)

firemedic811 said:


> reply: Firemedic811: You are totally wrong and you make no sense at all.  I passed at 150 and so did six others in my class.  Only one class mate made it to 150 and failed.  Believe me the questions were far from lower weighted! Make sure you know what you are talking about before you give someone advice!



oh and one more thing! last question was wrong and above passing in 3 areas and passing in the rest.


----------



## sweetpete (Jan 10, 2013)

Just for the record....I passed at 80 for my Basic, Intermediate, and Paramedic. I'm basically awesome.:wacko:

LOL. Oh, and I almost forgot...."I don't know how to put this but....I'm kind of a big deal. People know me. I'm very important, I have many leather bound books and my apartment smells of rich mahogany"....


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 10, 2013)

firemedic811 said:


> reply: Firemedic811: You are totally wrong and you make no sense at all.  I passed at 150 and so did six others in my class.  Only one class mate made it to 150 and failed.  Believe me the questions were far from lower weighted! Make sure you know what you are talking about before you give someone advice!



First of all, Rid never said going to 150 questions was a guaranteed failure...he just said it was unlikely.

Secondly, he helped write some of the questions on the NREMT exams, so I am pretty sure he knows what he is talking about.


----------



## crazycajun (Jan 10, 2013)

firemedic811 said:


> oh and one more thing! last question was wrong and above passing in 3 areas and passing in the rest.



Can you please tell me how you got that information? I have never known National Registry to give out that information to one who passes.


----------



## polisciaggie (Jan 13, 2013)

Yes, I went to 150 on my Paramedic exam last week and passed.


----------

